# My post SHTF Vistor Quiz



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

As somebody rapprochements i will yell out

*"Were you a member of PrepperForums.net?"*

If they say no, I will tell them to get off my lawn and go away -I figure they never prepped and are worthless

if they say YES - I will ask them what their name was - depending on who they tell me I will either welcome them or shot them.. because frankly there are a couple of you sum-britches need killing


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

LOL. Nice, I love you, too.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> LOL. Nice, I love you, too.


You would get a sandwich or two....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Shall we respond with our screen name? Will asking permission to pass cost me my life?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> As somebody rapprochements i will yell out
> 
> *"Were you a member of PrepperForums.net?"*
> 
> ...


Yeah, thanks, I figure that I am one of those targets, don't worry I will not be coming your way.
Thanks for the UNWELCOME in advance.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not worried.

Who couldn't love a guy like me?:eagerness::eagerness:


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll show up with my screen name and a big target just in case.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Have I ever banned you? Are you planning on perma-banning me if I show up?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton, What would you expect from that which is lower than a used car salesman?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

"Were you a member of PrepperForums.net?"

That's as good as a secret handshake I guess.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice. I figure if they can get to me they deserve the benefit of the doubt. Then skills and provisions decide the rest.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> What would you expect from that which is lower than a used car salesman?


If you want a used car, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, classic used cars is the game!

At Buck Bored's Classic Car Emporium we sell only the finest restored classic cars. Whether you are looking for a Chevy Chevette or a classic Ford Pinto, we have them all! But the queen of the lot right now is this impeccably restored 1983 Dodge Aries K car! Notice the custom 2-tone gold paint job! When most auto painters do 2-tone paint vertically where the top is one color and the bottom another, our automotive artists chose to paint the front fenders one color and the rest of the car a slightly different shade.









Just listening to the monstrous 4 cylinder powerplant that only Chrysler can deliver will preclude your need for Viagra for a month!

Don't wait until tomorrow because this baby will be flying off the lot soon! Stop by for a test drive today!

Regards

Buck Bored

1-800-CLASSIC-K


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

BuckB said:


> If you want a used car, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, classic used cars is the game!
> 
> At Buck Bored's Classic Car Emporium we sell only the finest restored classic cars. Whether you are looking for a Chevy Chevette or a classic Ford Pinto, we have them all! But the queen of the lot right now is this impeccably restored 1983 Dodge Aries K car! Notice the custom 2-tone gold paint job! When most auto painters do 2-tone paint vertically where the top is one color and the bottom another, our automotive artists chose to paint the front fenders one color and the rest of the car a slightly different shade.
> 
> ...


Is the other fender painted to match the one in view? and Whats the mileage and sticker price Buck? Im looking for a good BOV.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ask me about what goes in chocolate......


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

That cars says "I'm a Weenie!" please, take my stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

BuckB said:


> If you want a used car, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, classic used cars is the game!
> 
> At Buck Bored's Classic Car Emporium we sell only the finest restored classic cars. Whether you are looking for a Chevy Chevette or a classic Ford Pinto, we have them all! But the queen of the lot right now is this impeccably restored 1983 Dodge Aries K car! Notice the custom 2-tone gold paint job! When most auto painters do 2-tone paint vertically where the top is one color and the bottom another, our automotive artists chose to paint the front fenders one color and the rest of the car a slightly different shade.
> 
> ...


Uh, sorry, not in the market today ,I do have a classic car, it is a 1955 Thunderbird with a rebuilt 312 engine, both roofs and a body off reconstruction of the frame. 
Has been in the family since 1970, and only used during the summers as a snatch catcher.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Wouldn't it be smarter to say something such as "What forums did you belong to when there was internet?" Then let them say prepperforums or the orange one?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie, what is the orange one?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Auntie, what is the orange one?


Been wondering myself, saw this in another thread.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice. I figure if they can get to me they deserve the benefit of the doubt. Then skills and provisions decide the rest.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Shall we respond with our screen name? Will asking permission to pass cost me my life?


say friend and pass


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, thanks, I figure that I am one of those targets, don't worry I will not be coming your way.
> Thanks for the UNWELCOME in advance.


your good...


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> I'm not worried.
> 
> Who couldn't love a guy like me?:eagerness::eagerness:


your good to go, anybody who has a son that is ALMOST in the military deserves a break


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

darsk20 said:


> I'll show up with my screen name and a big target just in case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


your good for a sandwich or two


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Have I ever banned you? Are you planning on perma-banning me if I show up?


mi casa is su casa...or however you say that... You I would trust


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> your good for a sandwich or two


I'll bring the chips and booze of choice.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Wouldn't it be smarter to say something such as "What forums did you belong to when there was internet?" Then let them say prepperforums or the orange one?


what if they belonged to 25 forums - half way through the list...BANG


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sandwich hell! If I wonder that far there had better be bourbon!!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Been wondering myself, saw this in another thread.


You know I don't know why it is the orange site. It looks blue to me. Maby it is just my settings.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> You know I don't know why it is the orange site. It looks blue to me. Maby it is just my settings.


If the likes of this lot represent the average prepping forum one is all I can handle!


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> As somebody rapprochements i will yell out
> 
> *"Were you a member of PrepperForums.net?"*
> 
> ...


Let it be known now that I have the supplies and wherewithall to make kick ass cookies and I like to share with those who are nice to me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

(Whispers) I'm not on your lawn. I'm standing right behind you. Turn around, counselor. I'm about to go all Humpty Dumpty on ya.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> (Whispers) I'm not on your lawn. I'm standing right behind you. Turn around, counselor. I'm about to go all Humpty Dumpty on ya.


didnt humpty dumpty get all messed up


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> As somebody rapprochements i will yell out
> 
> *"Were you a member of PrepperForums.net?"*
> 
> ...


I figure after the SHTF I'll make a bunch of scarves/headbands that say "I survived the apocalypse because of prepperforums.net" The way to get one would be to correctly state what your client uses to decorate the poles at his lodge.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> As somebody rapprochements i will yell out
> 
> *"Were you a member of PrepperForums.net?"*
> 
> ...


Who is this prepper with a "lawn"? I won't be tromping on any lawns post SHTF, I'll be scorching them as I pass by.

1895gunner


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> As somebody rapprochements i will yell out
> 
> *"Were you a member of PrepperForums.net?"*
> 
> ...


You all can just shout out I m Will2.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippys Attorney is Maine Marine. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If I have to go out looking for things after STHF I will be locked and loaded and ready ,, I wouldn't just walk up to some ones place with out calling out first ,, I just hope you are not the kind of person that shoots first and ask questions last ,, LMAO .


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> You all can just shout out I m Will2.


bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wouldn't just walk up to some ones place with out calling out first.

Even here in the boonies coming to a friends place, the first thing we all do when we hop out of the truck is call out their name. Just second nature for a hillbilly like me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,


here let me help you with that i'll get the shovel "BONG" now were good -save the cookies for desert I got meatloaf and fireball.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> mi casa is su casa...or however you say that... You I would trust


You're just saying that because I would show up with weapons, ammo, food and *bourbon*!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,bang, bang bang, bang bang bang,


Such a waste of good ammo, make it one bang please.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just remember to bring a bottle of bourbon and we will all be safe,,, well, maybe not Will : )


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr. Denton if it's good bourbon come to Michigan.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Such a waste of good ammo, make it one bang please.


silly, that was a hammer - not a gun


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> silly, that was a hammer - not a gun


Pike the bastard! Save physical energy!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> As somebody rapprochements i will yell out
> 
> *"Were you a member of PrepperForums.net?"*
> 
> ...


Be careful, if we ever meet you will be on my lawn and payback is a bitch, especially if your name has "attorney" in it.... just saying.

That being said, slippy, dwight55 or inor and a few others would get a meet.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

An Attorney with Firearms?.what kind of Flippin mouthpiece has a gun?.I do not believe you to be how you say you are Mr. Slippy's attorney.I believeth you may be one who may have lived in the cold north and possibly defected to the warm south recently?.correct me if I am wrong,elsewhere.

By the way,some lawyer shows up in my driveway gets a one way dip into lake Superior with a cinder block or two chained around the neck and,believe me I DO have cinder blocks and some giganto old rusty tow chains!.
:stick::stick:


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> An Attorney with Firearms?.what kind of Flippin mouthpiece has a gun?.I do not believe you to be how you say you are Mr. Slippy's attorney.I believeth you may be one who may have lived in the cold north and possibly defected to the warm south recently?.correct me if I am wrong,elsewhere.
> 
> :stick:


I see snow out my window as i type this... So far 2 people think I am somebody else.. I am me and me is who I am


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Be careful, if we ever meet you will be on my lawn and payback is a bitch, especially if your name has "attorney" in it.... just saying.
> 
> That being said, slippy, dwight55 or inor and a few others would get a meet.


What is this payback you speak of, I have never done any evil to you...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll bet you dollars to dimes no one and I mean NO ONE responds with "Will 2" when ask.

As for my bunker, I'm going to ask three questions.
1. What is your name?
2. What is your quest?
3. What is the average velocity of an unlaiden swallow?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> I'll bet you dollars to dimes no one and I mean NO ONE responds with "Will 2" when ask.
> 
> As for my bunker, I'm going to ask three questions.
> 1. What is your name?
> ...


What do you mean? African or European Swallow?


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BuckB said:


> If you want a used car, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, classic used cars is the game!
> 
> At Buck Bored's Classic Car Emporium we sell only the finest restored classic cars. Whether you are looking for a Chevy Chevette or a classic Ford Pinto, we have them all! But the queen of the lot right now is this impeccably restored 1983 Dodge Aries K car! Notice the custom 2-tone gold paint job! When most auto painters do 2-tone paint vertically where the top is one color and the bottom another, our automotive artists chose to paint the front fenders one color and the rest of the car a slightly different shade.
> 
> ...


Shes a beauty! How much ya want for her? I'll jack up her up with some Gabriel Highjackers and put 60's on the back 70's on the front. Then put hooker headers on her with a pair of flame blowing cherry bomb mufflers!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Shes a beauty! How much ya want for her? I'll jack up her up with some Gabriel Highjackers and put 60's on the back 70's on the front. Then put hooker headers on her with a pair of flame blowing cherry bomb mufflers!


It is a 4 cylinder, so you could only put one header on it. But if it were me, I would run the exhaust straight up with a stack with no muffler! That would look cool! That would be so cool, your wife probably wouldn't let you drive it because the chicks would swoon!


----------

